# Wierd UDP/SMURF/SYN Floods



## xemento (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a weird problem that I cannot figure out.

I've been having **UDP FLOODS** in my belkin router security log that have been pinging all three of my computers (2 laptops, 1 desktop).

They seemed to be taking up a bit of my bandwidth and slowing down my connection speed (I have 20mbps through cox communications).

I've tried everything to block this pings, I blocked the UDP ports that were getting pinged on my router, nothing(still getting floods).

I've made sure that my router's firewall was blocking DoS pings(those icmp i believe). Nothing.

I've checked windows firewall and made sure it was setup correctly. Still got pinged.

I've checked for viruses and spyware. Nothing.

I re-formatted and restored my windows xp laptop, still got pinged.

The **UDP FLOODS** on the log started to turn into **SMURF FLOODS** then I started to get nonstop **SYN FLOODS** and I started to lose my connection to the internet.

I got fed up and couldn't understand why it was still flooding with all the right moves made. So I decided to get a new IP address from my ISP.

I unplugged the modem and router for 24 hours until the lease was up and plugged it in. I recieved a new ip address, and so far didn't recieve pings. Then about 10 minutes in, we started to get the regular **UDP FLOODS* again but no signs of those dreadful SYN FLOODS that disconnected me.

What do I do? I am getting tired and I am afraid that my UDP FLOOD problem will start to turn into SYN FLOODS and start to disconnect me again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if I had to guess, I'd start with complete malware/spyware scans on the computers.

Next, I'd reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure it.

This sounds more like a router issue or an internal issue than an ISP issue.


----------



## xemento (Nov 20, 2009)

Well even if a device such as my Xbox 360 gets pinged, does that mean internal?

I was thinking that if my xbox gets flooded, that must mean its an external source doing this through the modem/router. right?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the router could be malfunctioning, it shouldn't let such a flood through from the modem.


----------

